# Deux partitions Boot Camp



## Deleted member 1147975 (5 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai constaté que j'ai 2 partitions Bootcamp quand je lance l'utilitaire Bootcamp sur Windows.







Est ce normal ?

Merci.

*Note de la modération :* aucun rapport dans le message sur l'avis du Mac mini 2018, on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2019)

Invental a dit:


> J'ai constaté que j'ai 2 partitions Bootcamp quand je lance l'utilitaire Bootcamp sur Windows.


Non, pas du tout, celle qui est en bleu est un descripteur de partition qui est utilisée par Microsoft pour déclarer ses partitions en FAT16, FAT32 et dans ton cas en NTFS. Par contre, pour le moment je n'ai aucune idée de son apparition chez toi ?

Quelle version de Windows as-tu installée ?

Par curiosité, sous macOS, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée et en donnant le résultat, histoire de voir la structure de ton disque global.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## Deleted member 1147975 (2 Avril 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai installé la version Microsoft 1803 du mois d'avril. Voici le code obtenu :


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         186.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                64.1 GB    disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         534.8 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +186.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            105.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 49.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *6.0 TB     disk2
   1:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data LaCie                   6.0 TB     disk2s2
```


----------



## Deleted member 1147975 (4 Juin 2019)

Alors des idées ?


----------



## Deleted member 1147975 (4 Juin 2019)

Je me deamandais aussi si cela est normal de ne pas voir la partition Bootcamp dans disque de démarrage dans les réglages du mac :


----------

